# Injuries



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

Does anyone get the same injury every now and then or have an injury at the moment? I keep tearing my traps. To be fair i hadn't done it in about a year as i've been working on them to strengthen them up but you know the score, cos it aint happened in a while you get cockey and forget to warm up properly and now they're goosed again. Anyone know any execises that are good for them when they're torn or is rest the most recommended?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm no expert on this at all, but just don't train your upper body at all until it's okay.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Tearing your traps?? That doesnt sound good what have you been doing? Shrugs, if so have you been rounding your shoulders, that is a very easy way to injure your traps, are you certain you have tore the muscle, as there is a huge difference between a tear and a strain, if youve tore your traps, then your going to be really limited on upper body training as jay said, you could still work your abs and legs but as far as training back, arms, chest etc.. your still bringimg your shoulders into the workout so you my advice would be rest your upper body for a few weeks

A course of glucosamine is really good for muscle repair too, about 3g a day for 4-8 weeks should speed recovery up


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, Marc knows what hes talking about here...follow his advice - I have numerous medical "issues" and my priority is always rest first, when you think your ready to train again give it a couple more days they start of again - obviously if your talking about weights then take it easy (duh) if your talking about mma then get a partner you can trust so when it comes to anything physical you can take it easy and obviously after the training sessions pending any pain use cold and hot methods to help recovery and any additional pain. I always go home and ice down my legs after each Thai session - helps prevent shin splints and speeds up recovery from bruising and any other random bumps I have gained during the session - (I always have a couple after each session) and doing all this prevents me from walking like John Wayne the next day in work!!!!!


----------



## Skyla&lt;3 (Sep 19, 2007)

Mahonski said:


> Does anyone get the same injury every now and then or have an injury at the moment? I keep tearing my traps. To be fair i hadn't done it in about a year as i've been working on them to strengthen them up but you know the score, cos it aint happened in a while you get cockey and forget to warm up properly and now they're goosed again. Anyone know any execises that are good for them when they're torn or is rest the most recommended?


Mahonski, hope you don't mind me asking ..but what is your occupation?

Last year I managed to pull the muscles in my neck & traps three times, I thought it was something to do with bad training technique or over training(don't do MMA or lift heavyweights, but I am an avid gym goer & do high rep light weights)

For ages I couldn't figure out how I was managing to get the same injury over & over, especially when I had allowed myself more rest the neccessary & sought advice on technique from a personal trainer!

This is probably going to sound really stupid to all of you big tough fighters, but the problem was the position of my PC in work! I work in an office & am on the computer for the majority of the day. I arranged an assessment for myself with the Health & Safety Officer who advised me that I had been putting un-neccessary strain on my neck, back & shoulders as my TFT screen was too low & should be at eye level.

At the same time I also started yoga classes, you may laugh but I totally learned how to relax my muscles (which we all know is very important) & I've never had a better nights sleep.

Hope this is of some help!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, yoga is pretty awesome, I need to do a class sometime


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

> Mahonski, hope you don't mind me asking ..but what is your occupation?
> 
> Last year I managed to pull the muscles in my neck & traps three times, I thought it was something to do with bad training technique or over training(don't do MMA or lift heavyweights, but I am an avid gym goer & do high rep light weights)
> 
> ...


I dont mind you asking at all mate, we're all mates here. I work in a whiskey bond and my job is very heavy handling full and empty barrels all day. The biggest of which can range between say 500 and 850 kilos. That's what i do all day and do know something.... i love it. I've never hurt my traps doing this but to be honest it does hinder the healing process. Good news is though that i've just found out that my work will sort me out a physio. I've never believed in them but have to accept it. Sometimes you just need a wee bit of help :icon6:


----------



## Skyla&lt;3 (Sep 19, 2007)

That's a big barrel!

Good news on the physio & so they should!! At least you don't have to put yourself through a yoga class now ha ha.


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

> That's a big barrel!
> 
> Good news on the physio & so they should!! At least you don't have to put yourself through a yoga class now ha ha.


If i had the time to do yoga i probably would. All those ladies bending about the place :biggerGrin:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Any chance of rolling a 800 kilo barrel of whiskey down the M62??? lol - Sorry forgot I'm on a clean diet at the mo. So would'nt be able to drink it or move it.


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2007)

I've got loads! 5 lots of elbow surgery (but ok now and has been for a few years), 2 lots of knee surgery - still swells up time to time after a lot of impact stuff, lower back probs (just recovered from another spate after it went again in Judo comp even tho I won), neck probs (also just better but originally from car crash whiplash years ago). Nose also broke 7 times (but not for about 12 years so my guard must av got better! lol). All part of the fun though.....

If you push yourself hard and train to the edge of the line you will sometimes cross it! Speaking of injuries one of my lads had a nasty finger dislocation tonight through not looking properly whilst catching a medicine ball!


----------

